# A hairy incident with the girls at golf



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

The Englishman's wife steps up to the tee and, as she bends over to place
her ball, a gust of wind blows her skirt up and reveals her lack of
underwear. "Good God, woman! Why aren't you wearing any knickers?" her
husband demanded. "Well, you don't give me enough housekeeping money to
afford any." The Englishman immediately reaches into his pocket and
says,"For the sake of decency, here's Â£50. Go and buy yourself some
underwear."

Next, the Irishman's wife bends over to set her ball on the tee. Her skirt
also blows up to show that she is wearing no undies. "Blessed Virgin Mary,
woman! You've no knickers. Why not?" She replies, "I can't afford any on the
money you give me." He reaches into his pocket and says, "For the sake of
decency, here's Â£20. Go and buy yourself some
underwear!"

Lastly, the Scotsman's wife bends over. The wind also takes her skirt over
her head to reveal that she, too, is naked under it. "Och sweet mother of Jesus,
Aggie! Where the frig are yer drawers?" She too explains, "You dinna give me
enough money ta be able ta affarrd any." The Scotsman reaches into his
pocket and says, "Well, fer the love 'o Jesus, 'n the sake of decency,
here's a comb. Tidy yerself up a bit."


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

A cracker!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

